
Tarsnap outage report: 2016-07-24 10:15:19--11:40:04 - onli
https://gist.github.com/onli/4feb522c6d4088cca3e9f3fa13aa7d9e
======
bimmer44
As a satisfied Tarsnap customer - thanks to cperciva for this explanative
post-mortem & making the refund automatic rather than based on who emails
support and complains...

~~~
onli
I thought that post-mortem was especially good, that is why I shared it. It is
interesting to read what can go wrong, and how it was detected.

Btw, I would have preferred to link to an online version of that email, but
found none.

~~~
OrpheanBeholder
It was posted to the tarsnap-announce mailing list:
[http://mail.tarsnap.com/tarsnap-
announce/msg00035.html](http://mail.tarsnap.com/tarsnap-
announce/msg00035.html)

~~~
onli
Thanks. That would have been the better link.

